# Scolopocryptops sexspinosus care



## Kid Dragon (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anyone have any tips on keeping Scolopocryptops sexspinosus, the eastern red soil centipede? I would appreciate any care information regarding substrate, temperature, humidity, and feeding. I have two together, and they haven't eaten each other...yet. They are about 2.5 inches.


----------



## Bigboy (Dec 12, 2005)

I've been breeding these little fellas for about a year now.  I took about 5 adults and just added them to a tupperware container that I had been breeding wood lice into.  They're very prolific it would seem as I often find little ones darting about when I pick out wood lice for my slings.  Just take soil add bark, leaves, decaying wood, you know the sort.  Keep the soil damp and happy keeping.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Dec 13, 2005)

Bigboy said:
			
		

> I've been breeding these little fellas for about a year now.  I took about 5 adults and just added them to a tupperware container that I had been breeding wood lice into.  They're very prolific it would seem as I often find little ones darting about when I pick out wood lice for my slings.  Just take soil add bark, leaves, decaying wood, you know the sort.  Keep the soil damp and happy keeping.


Thanks Bigboy,

What do you feed the Scolopocryptops sexspinosus? Do they eat the wood lice? Are the wood lice isopods (aka pill bugs or rollie pollies)?


----------



## Bigboy (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes, they are eatting the woodlice aka isopods aka pillbugs.  The woodlice breed like rabbits too so you never realy have to do anymore than make sure they don't dry out as long as there is food for the pill bugs in the form of dead leaves and wood.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Dec 13, 2005)

Bigboy said:
			
		

> Yes, they are eatting the woodlice aka isopods aka pillbugs.  The woodlice breed like rabbits too so you never realy have to do anymore than make sure they don't dry out as long as there is food for the pill bugs in the form of dead leaves and wood.


Thanks so much, I appreciate your help, I wouldn't have thought they would eat pill bugs. I have a pill bug colony growing strong in with my millipedes. I'll transfer some over.


----------

